# How to handle the snow?



## hbdc79 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello all! Long time reader, first time poster. My Vizsla, Wiley, is 4 months old. I live in Northern Michigan and we get plenty of snow. Now that snow is on the ground, Wiley is very hesitant to go outside. I have to be outside with him, then, he will only do his business and runs back to the door and wants back in. Question is, do I force him to stay outside longer? I know V's need exersize, but he totally ignores my attempts to play while outside in snow. Thanks in advance for any helpful advice.


----------



## MsMole (Dec 12, 2012)

He's probably cold! Oz loves his coat on if he's hanging out with me in the garden, if he's not running about he gets really chilly.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Take him for a long walk in the snow and let him loose. 

They love snow. I don't put a coat on Sam until temp reach well below freezing mark and if he runs the coat comes off. 
Our V was born in February, first thing he saw was snow, green grass looked funny to him  This is OZ' first experience with snow, he will see lots of it this winter.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Elroy hates going out to the bathroom in any rain or snow. However, bring him in the woods in a downpour or blizzard and its a completely different story!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

You can try a few things, but it's probably just his young age having the biggest impact. At 4 months old he should not be forced to stay outside unattended. He associates you with comfort and security. If you're willing to go outside with him, he will eventually capitualate. The last thing you want to do is to imprint on him is that you'll leave him.

However, there is something you can do to benefit both of you and that is to cut "lanes" into the snow with either a shovel, or blower. You would use these lanes to begin blind retrieve work, and Wiley will become a little more snow tolerant.

You will place objects at the ends of the lanes and send Wiley off from your knee. He will naturally want to follow the lanes and if he finds something each time, he will learn to associate the sweeping direction you make with your arm, same motion as an underhand softball toss, and the "prize" at the end. This is an extremely valuable skill/trait in a hunting dog, and generally not taught to pointing breeds.

He will also, most likely, use the lanes to do his business, but you kinda gotta take the good with the bad.


----------



## MyLilGangsters (Dec 10, 2012)

We live in Northern MI as well. When it snowed last week, and didn't immediately melt, our puppy was a little hesitant to step out into the back yard. We sent our older vizsla out first to show him that it was "okay." Once Marlo saw Avon running around in the snowy backyard, he ventured out to play. (We used the same technique the first time there was a heavy rain. Marlo wouldn't go outside to potty unless someone went out with him. Needless to say, it was cold and wet and neither my husband nor I wanted to stand outside in the rain waiting for him to do his business. So we recruited Avon.) It seems like Marlo is reassured having Avon outside with him, or maybe she is just a distraction from the new precipitation. Maybe your pup just needs reassurance from another canine that snow can be fun! Could you arrange a snowy playdate with neighbor dog? 

Another poster mentioned a coat, which I think makes sense. Puppies are smaller and closer to the ground (and snow). Also, vizslas lack an undercoat so I imagine they get colder sooner in the winter. Our oldest has a Ruffwear coat which is great for cold weather. She would freeze on winter hikes without it! She adjusted to it fairly quickly and once outside she forgets she has it on. Conversely, when we put a coat on Marlo, he just stood there, unmoving and wouldn't run or play until we took the coat off. All dogs are different, but having a warm coat might encourage your pup to stay outside longer and check things out. 

Good luck!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby loves the snow, she was a little wary first time she saw it, but I tossed her rag bone outside and that was it, zoomies around the back garden acting like a snow pough for 30 mins.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

pheasant wing are a good incentive too


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Fab photos Doug, How low is the temperature up north? We have had heavy frosts, that looks like snow for the past 5 days and -2/-3 all day :'(


----------



## hbdc79 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice. I'm going to try keeping lanes cleared for him. I don't know if a coat would help right now because it's his paws that seem to be cold. He tries to keep one rear paw out of the snow at all times.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

All I have to say is we don't have to shovel sunshine in Florida 8) Those of you dealing with snow would probably throw a snowball at me right now! I lived in Cleveland, OH for most of my life and dealt with the snow and hated it thus moving to Florida. I couldn't imagine having a V in the snow as I hate cold weather. 

Good luck to you all on this. I will say I do love seeing pictures of V's in the snow.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Fab photos Doug, How low is the temperature up north? We have had heavy frosts, that looks like snow for the past 5 days and -2/-3 all day :'(


very similar up here H, nightime temps been down to -8 deg, brrr!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

RubyRoo....that is very mean, as I hate the cold too :-\ I am just so envious. I talk to my mother and family in Australia a couple of times a week and they are hitting the high 30C now, which makes me feel even colder.

Think I will have to go and warm my bones next Christmas and visit with them. 

I don't mind the cold when it is dry but rain and cold together is miserable. You just soak up that sun, and think of us in freezing the UK


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I never used mushers secret but it would protect his paws from the snow if you truly think he needs help. But personally i think he just needs a fun reason to be out there. When Dozer saw his first real snow it was before we had a fence. So I put on my full gear, his leash, and headed out the door. Then we ran and ran and ran and ran and...I think you get the point. I was cheering him on the whole time. 

Then with Penny I went out in some fairly bad rain, she has yet to see snow, and ran around the backyard cheering her on to "rip it" and now she'll go out and meander or play in the rain without issue. She loves to be outside and the rain doesn't stop her. Even if she's by herself. Crazy girl.


----------

